# Hab ein Bild gemacht....



## Goku626 (13. Mai 2001)

Ich hab ein Bild gemacht oder eher verändert 
(Orginal stammt aus Section Spielwiese>Sample04)
Da sich keiner mehr bei dem Thema Sample04 blicken
lässt poste ich das Bild hier nochmal.

http://buerger.metropolis.de/goku626/time.jpg

Es sei gesagt das ich noch ein Newbie bin in Photosop 

Sagt bitte was verbessert werden soll was schlecht ist usw.


----------



## Sovok (13. Mai 2001)

Nice

is zwar nich allzu schwer aber es sieht gut aus


----------



## DR. P3PP3R (13. Mai 2001)

hmm ghet schon    obwohl das nich mein geschmack ist


----------



## Meister Eder (14. Mai 2001)

ich find´s nich schlecht. nette collage.


----------



## oezer (14. Mai 2001)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut 

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Onkel_666 (14. Mai 2001)

Yo, phat!


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (14. Mai 2001)

ja auch, aber... was macht das flugzeug da ? sag mal


----------



## Onkel_666 (14. Mai 2001)

War das jetzt ne ernste Frage? 
...Uhr - Zeit - Pünklichkeit - Flug....? na dämmerts?


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (15. Mai 2001)

aber n jet?


----------



## Goku626 (15. Mai 2001)

Musste den Jet irgendwie mit reinbauen 
mein Freund sagte mir das ich das nich schaffen würde
den Jet klug da unter zu bringen. Naja ich habs versucht


----------



## Onkel_666 (15. Mai 2001)

Also, ich finde den jet nur logisch...! Immerhin ist er ein SCHNELLES Flugzeug. Naja..


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (15. Mai 2001)

na egal, is trotzddem cool


----------



## Scalé (15. Mai 2001)

Ich würde sagen dass der Jet sogar sehr gut pass.

der titel is ja "The Time changed".
Man sieht Jesus, einen Jet und eine Rackete.
stellt doch wunderbar die veränderung und weiterentwicklung (die technische) der Menschen dar.
Also mir gefällt das bild echt gut


----------



## Goku626 (15. Mai 2001)

HeadFragGer2K hats gecheckt


----------



## theLMF (18. Mai 2001)

*Ihr seid alle soooo guut*

Ich find das fies alle sind besser als ich (wieso gibts hier keinen heulenden smilie)
Headfrager oder so - wie hasch du des mit dem head - kopf unter deinem namen gmacht?????


----------



## Scalé (18. Mai 2001)

Ich? Gut? echt? *geehrtfühl*

das is ne kleine version von dem hier (hehe hab ich schon selbst gemacht keine angst)
http://stadt.heim.at/entenhausen/120214/head.jpg
Ich hab ein bild mit nem kopf genommen, ihn ausgeschnitten eingefärbt.
hab ihn halt ein bischen bearbeitet.
dann hab ich einen neuen kanal erstellt und wolken und dann so oft differenz wolken bis es wie gewünscht war so 7 - 10 mal.
dann bin ich wieder zurück ins bild hab 
filter->rendering filter->beleuchtungseffekt (einstellungen musste auf belichtung: weit und unten relief kanal alpha1 [hies er bei mir])
gemacht. die ebene mit dem kopf vervierfacht und 2 der köpfe immer größer gemacht und die deckkraft entsprechend runtergesetzt.
den anderen kopf ausgeschnitten dann filter-> weichzeichnungsfilter -> Radialer Weichzeichner und die deckkraft runtergesetzt.
mit dem anderen kopf auch.
einen etwas vergrösserten kopf verdoppelt und dann in 4 quadraten den schwingungen filter.
das hatte nicht ganz zusammen gepasst also mit dem wischfinger an den übergangsstellen gearbeitet.
ein paar scanlines hinzu und meinen namen-
fertig.

Hat dir das jetzt geholfen was ich geschrieben habe?
Ich denke nicht wenn du noch ein anfänger bist (auch wenn ich noch lange kein profi bin).

Wie man sowas lernt?
Hmm ich hab rumprobiert und alle tuts gelesen die ich gefunden hab. dann hab ich angefangen.
meine ersten gehversuche waren auch net so besonders. (auf http://www.akclan.de.vu dann unter stuff und da unter pics kann man ein paar meiner ersten gehversuche sehen).
Was mir sehr viel gebracht hat war hier zu fragen und die bilder die gemacht wurden anzuschauen und zu überlegen wie das geht.

Wo du tuts findest?
unten auf dieser seite sind seiten aufgelistet auf denen es tuts gibt und hier auf der seite unter grafik area->eigene tutorials.

Am besten du probierst und probierst.
Denn eine wichtige Kompnente ist erfahrung. Die muss man erst sammeln.


----------



## Sovok (18. Mai 2001)

dein kopf?


----------



## Scalé (18. Mai 2001)

ne hab eins ausm netz genommen (weis net von wem)


----------



## shiver (19. Mai 2001)

find das auch ganz gut, ich würd allerdings die einsen und nullen ein bisschen mehr rausfaden.


----------

